# Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN



## Floriboy (10. Dezember 2013)

Nabend,
ich bin gerade dabei mir eine neue Zanderrute unter den Weihnachtsbaum zu legen.
Ich hatte mich eigentlich auf die Rocksweeper Nano 802M eingeschossen. Nach ein paar Recherchen über die Rute, bin ich der Meinung zwischen der "alten" und der aktuellen liegen dann doch ein paar (qualitäts)Unterscheide.
Hat vllt jemand den direkten Vergleich? Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit der Rute, auch mit dem neueren Model? 
Habt Ihr vllt. nen Tip zu ner Alternative, die sich preislich im Rahmen der Rocke bewegt?

Ich würde mit der Rute in Strömungsbereichen, Kanälen (z.B. Elbe-Havel-Kanal, Elbe) und 4-5 mal im Jahr Strelasund fischen. Köder ist eigentlich auch nix besonderes - Gummis zw. 8-15cm, Köpfe von 7-25gr. Je nach Bedingungen. Am liebsten Jigge ich den Grund ab.. wenn's nichts bringt wird gefaulenzt.
Wenn mal nen Rapfen raubt fliegt auch schonmal nen Stickbait, soll aber keine Haupteigenschaft sein...
Achso Ruten über 2,50m Länge sind nicht so mein Ding! Ist mein persönlicher Geschmack..da verzichte ich lieber auf ein paar Meter Wurfweite, als son 3 Meterapparat vorn dran zu haben. Umso kürzer die Rute, desto angenehmer für mich.

Als "alte" Zanderrute habe ich eine Berkley Skeletor Pro 802 (15-40gr.), mit welcher ich sehr unzufrieden bin. Musste in 2 Jahren mehrfach Ringe tauchen (JA-es war teilweise auch selbstverschulden #t). Der Kork löst sich (bröckelt) auf und der Blank hat mittlerweile spürbar an "Straffheit" verloren. Der patentierte Rollenhalter der Skeletor ließ sich schon immer komisch öffnen und verschließen..dann irgendwann gar nicht mehr öffnen- der Gummi, an dem man schreubt wurde zu locker um den Verschluss zu bedienen... jedenfall bekomme ich den Rollenhalter jetzt nur noch mit der Rohrzange geöffnet:r

Danke schonmal für Erfahrungen und Tips...
Gruß


----------



## Fabsibo (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*

Ich fische die Rocke 702ml Rocke und nen Kumpel von mir die 802M. An sich kann man bei der Rute nicht viel falsch machen, wenn sie nicht so häufig Verarbeitungsfehler hätte :-/. Unsere beiden sind super und wir haben jeweils nur 150€ in der Bucht bezahlt. In dem Fall ist die Rute zu dem Preis schon unschlagbar. Allerdings wirds bei der ober Grenze 25g+15cm eng werden mit der 802M. 

Ansonsten gibts ja Ruten wie die Shimano Yasei, HR Predator, die häufig genannt werden. Die neue Shad Jigger von Fox Rage soll ja auch ziemlich "geil" sein. 

Bei Nippon gibts mittlerweile auch einige geile Ruten für die etwas schwerere Angelei. Die Tailwak Salty Shape Boat wäre da noch eine gute Option. Wenn es vom WG her weniger sein darf, wäre die ValleyHill Cyphlist noch eine Option, die hat eine schön weiche Spitze, aber ein super kräftiges Rückrat. Ich fand sie der Rocke sehr ähnlich. 

Wie ist denn deine Preisvorstellung?


----------



## Floriboy (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*

Mein händler hätte einige Ruten auf Lager, sodass ich mir auch die Ruten vorher anschauen könnte.. Worauf musst ich denn achten? Wo liegen denn die Schwachstellen?
Meine Preisvorstellung liegt so bei 200€.. die rocke würde ich jetzt aber  günstiger bekommen!

Die Rocke ist mit max. 40gr. angegeben, sind da noch so 10Gramm reserve (bis50gr.) oder ist dann schluss?
Normalerweise fische ich eig nicht schwerer auf zander..


----------



## Wallersen (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*

Hallo, die 40g würde ich nicht ausreizen, mehr als 30g sind nicht mehr schön werfen und erst recht net zu führen.
Für das von dir angepeilte Köderspektrum würde ich ne etwas kräftigere rute mit bis 60g oder sowas wählen.

Bei der Rocke musst du eigentlich auf alles achten.
Graden Ringe, ordentlichr Lackierung, Kratzer ab Werk, klappernde Steckverbindungen und Rollenhalter, grade Blanks, bis hin zu schief angebauten Rollenhaltern und versteckten Mängeln wie zu wenig Kleber unterm Rollenhalter/Griff sollte man beachten.
Falls du weißt wie man den Overlap einer Rute erfühlt würde ich das auch noch machen..
Oder noch besser ne andere Rute aussuchen.


----------



## derdiescher (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*

N'abend,

Als Alternative werfe ich hier mal die Baitjigger M (WG -50g) bzw. die H (WG -75g) in den Raum.
Die Ruten fische ich seit Jahren selbst (Elbe = H, See = meist M) und bin echt begeistert. Weder Verarbeitung noch Balance geben Grund zur Beanstandung. Für mich eine der besten Stangenruten auf dem Markt.
Persönlich habe ich aber noch keinen direkten Vergleich zur Rocke.

VG
derdiescher


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*

Ich gehe mal von einem budget bis ca. 200€ aus...

Wenn Rocksweeper, dann die "alte" mit dem grauen Blank. Habe den direkten Vergleich (hab `ne graue) und zwischen der und der "Nano" liegen Welten. Viel Geld für wenig Rute.

Ansonsten 
- schau dir mal die  Shimano Biomaster an. Klasse Stock zum Gummifischangeln und ist mit einer 3000er oder 4000er Rolle (TwinPower, Rarenium usw.) ausgewogen.

- kann ich dir die Taipan Burakku  sehr ans Herz legen... Fuji Beringung & -Rollenhalter, die große Schwester hat das Blinker Gütesiegel bekommen. Ich fische die Rute mit einer 3000er Ballistic. 
Die angegeben 46gr WG sind untertrieben, sehr straffer Blank

- Auch nicht zu verachten: die DAM-Effzett-SLR-2014... Ebenfalls schneller und straffer Blank und richtig klasse Rute. Haltet die Rute mal neben eine "alte" Shimano Beastmaster... Verblüffend wie gleich die Blanks von Farbe, Zierwicklung und Aktion doch sind...


----------



## Besorger (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*

shimano yasei aori    oder shimano yasei aspius etwas straffer     die aori etwas bessere übertragung    als die aspius  trotzdem schnelles rückrat


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*



Besorger schrieb:


> shimano yasei aspius etwas straffer     die aori etwas bessere übertragung


Stimmt, die hatte ich vergessen... Obwohl die mir persönlich etwas zu träge ist #c - andere schwören auf diese Rutenaktion.


----------



## Scholle 0 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*

und wo gibt es die Aspius bis 2,50m ?????


----------



## Mozartkugel (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*

die Rocke ist schon eine extrem gute Rute, eine Alternative zu finden ist nicht einfach. Leider muss man bei der Rocke sehr aufpassen und am besten vor Ort gut selektieren.

Hab auch eine Baitjigger H hier liegen, kommt aber meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz ran an die Rocke... die Aktion ist auch anders.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> Und welche Aussagekraft soll dieses Siegel haben?! Außer dass jemand beim Blinker paar Werbeanzeigen mehr oder sonstige Leistungen tätigt... nämlich gar keine!
> Blinker Gütesiegel #d



Wieviele Werbeanzeigen hast du in den vergangenen Monaten von Angelgeräte Bode bei Blinker usw gesehen? *

Richtig: KEINE!!!* 

Im Gegensatz zu anderen Firmen werben wir nicht mehr in Printmedien, weder bei Binker, Fisch & Fang noch sonst wo... 

Um es deutlich zu sagen: wir haben es nicht nötig uns durch Werbeanzeigen ein gutes Testergebnis zu "erkaufen".

Die Rute wurde vollkommen wertefrei von der Blinkerredaktion getestet, sie kamen auf uns zu und haben angefragt ob sie eine Rute zum testen haben können! 
Und ehe hier auch die Diskusion um den Rollenhalter losgeht , der ja angeblich von einer Japan-Rute angekupfert ist ist: das ist ein Fuiji-Rollenhalter, der ganz normal zur Herstellung der Rute eingekauft wurde. Auf das Teil hat Fuji die Urheberrechte und kein Rutenhersteller oder -importeur.



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> Und was hat der olle Beastmasterprügel mit der Suche nach einer genialen Zanderjigge ala Rocke, Zexxer und Co zu tun?! Richtig, ebenfalls nix


Der "olle Prügel" von Shimano ist eine garnicht mal so schlechte Rute, ist halt etwas älter, aber deswegen nicht schlecht. Die neue DAM-Ruten ist wirklich gut gelungen, ich war da am Anfang wirklich skeptisch und war positiv überrascht.

Die "alte" Rocke mit dem grauen Blank war genial, da gebe ich dir recht, die neue ist meiner Meinung nach das Gegenteil...

Du weißt wo die Zexxer - Ruten gebaut werden? Gut, dann kennst du auch den Hersteller der u.a. einige andere Blanks und Ruten für die so oft "verpönten" Marken (die keinen fernöstlichen Namen haben) baut.


----------



## Mikey3110 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*

Back to Topic...
Ich hatte die 802 Nano... Habe sie 2x gefischt und wieder verkauft. Die Rute schwächelt sehr bei etwas Strömung und 4inch-Gummi+15gr.
Da wird die Spitzenaktion sehr schnell zu einer Durchgehenden.
Für meine Begriffe ist die 802 eher geeignet für die 3inch+max 10gr. Das ist ihr Betriebsbereich und dort macht sie Spaß.
Bei anderen Ruten kann man beim Faulenzen wunderbar beobachten, wie der Gummifisch (o.Ä.) nur mit der Spitze und ihrem Rückstellvermögen arbeitet. Bei der Rocke hat sich die ganze Rute beim beschleunigen durchgebogen. Das fand ich garnicht gut und deshalb kam se unterm Hammer.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Die "alte" Rocke mit dem grauen Blank war genial, da gebe ich dir recht, die neue ist meiner Meinung nach das Gegenteil...


Endlich sagt das mal einer über die "neue" schwarze Nano.  |wavey:
Hatte mir die hier erwähnten 902 und 802 mal genauer in einem großen Angelgeschäft angeschaut. Erster Eindruck: zu zart und schwach vorne. 
Dann neben eine aktuelle Shimano Stradic und Mitchell-Mag Pro Evo  in der gleichen Länge gehalten. Auf dem Teppich die Spitzen belastet und durchgebogen, und mich fast tot gelacht. :q 
Das ist ein schlechter Witz bei dem reg. Preisaufdruck von ca. 290 EURonen mit den Nano Rocksweeper.
Die bekannte  Shimano Yasei Aspius 9ft (recht dicke Spitze) oder eine CMW SS3 60g (recht dünne Spitze)  sind da eine ganz andere Liga, und auch noch wesentlich günstiger zu erstehen.


----------



## Stoney0066 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*

Die 902er Rocke wär gut geeignet, die 802er kannst wie schon geschrieben mit den Ködern und Strömung vergessen. Die 902er ist dir aber wahrscheins zu lang... Wie wärs mit ner Fantasista Nano oder Oren'ji in 2,50? Sind halt n Tacken teurer, aber haben die richtige Länge!


----------



## Wallersen (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*

So, dann gebe ich doch auch nochmal meinen Senf dazu.
Wie bereits gesagt halte ich die 802er Rocke für das genannte Köderspektrum für deutlich zu schwach auf der Brust und mit den unzählingen Mängeln welche teilweise nichtmal ersichtlich sind würde ich im Leben nicht nochmal den Fehler amchen eine Rocke Nano zu kaufen.

Von den anderen genannten Ruten hat bei mir die Burakku Lure die Rocksweeper abgelöst und verrichtet nunmehr seit gut einem Jahr treue Dienste. Einziger Mangel an der Rute von mir ist eine minimal schief aufgeklebte Abschlusskappe, ansonsten konnte ich wirklich keinen Einzigen finden.

Da ich beide Ruten jetzt für 1 Jahr gefischt habe erlaube ich es mir mal die Rocke 802 mit der Burakku zu vergleichen.
Die Rocke hat weniger Power, eine weichere Spitze, weniger Rückrad und kommt in sachen Verarbeitungsqualität nicht an die Burakku ran. 
Die Rückmeldung ist bei beiden Ruten etwa gleich gut.

Mit der Burakku lassen sich Köder ab ca 8g gut fischen und die Obergrenze scheint mir ein 16er Shaker mit 10g im Stillwasser zu sein, das ist aber schon nicht mehr ideal.
Bei der Rocke war gefühlt bei den 13cm LC Swimfish mit 17g das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht, auch das war nicht mehr ideal.

Wenn du nen Rutenbauer kennst gibts für 200€ auch schon durchaus konkurenzfähige Handmade Ruten, falls das ne Option ist.

Zu den anderen hier genannten Ruten kann ich wenig bis nichts sagen, außer dass mir die Aspius vom Probefischen her überhaupt nicht zugesagt hat.


----------



## buddah (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*

Die Fanta Nano ist im vergleich zur Rocke nix...aber der TE such glaub ich eher einen Prügel! Die Aspius habe ich auch einige zeit gefischt, zur Rocke ist sie ein Witz was Köderkontakt angeht. Und unter 18g braucht man sie gar nicht fischen! 

Stalker oder Pretator sind ne gute alternative vom Kontakt der ist sie Stalker der Rocke ebenwürdig !!


----------



## Floriboy (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*

Ahoi, erstmal danke :m für die ganzen Infos, ich muss jetzt erstmal durchgooglen was hier alles so für Vorschäge gefallen sind 
Als Rollen stehen /bzw. liegen im Keller ne Biomaster 4000 und ne Stradic Ci4 3000 bereit. Möchte aber eig. bei der Stradic bleiben..
Also die Rocke in der 802 Ausführung ist für mich dann eher keine Option mehr. Die Ködergrößen bei der ihre Grenzen erreicht scheinen, nutze ich zum Barsche angeln... 
Auch überlege ich evtl. mal nen 270cm RIESENrute zu fische.. da gibt es dann noch mehr Auswahl.
Von der Yasei Aspius bin ich eig. ganz angetan.. fische die Yasei Pike Spinnig XH und auch die AX Jerkbait. Zum Hechtsangeln ist die Serie Sahne! Aber Wenn das so ließt, ist die Aspius auch Preis/Leistung top.. aber es gibt sie ja leider nur ab 2.70m #q
Für die Baitjigger habe ich keinen Händler in der Nähe.. würde die Ruten gerne mal in der Hand haben und im Vergleich nen bissl wedeln.. aber das geht bestimmt jeden so :/

So jetzt erstmal den Rest durchgucken#h


----------



## Floriboy (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*

So bin jetzt soweit durch. Vieles sehr gutes dabei. Aber auch teilweise deutlich über meinen Budget...  Orenji, Predator und Co. :-/
- Burakku Lure - bekomme ich anscheinend nur im Netz, kenne keinen Händler hier rund um Berlin wo ich das mal checken könnte.
- Spro Gamakatsu Spikee - welche Auführung fischt Du?
Welche mir jetzt ins Auge gestochen ist:
- Fox Rage Terminator Shad Jigger - NRD095
245cm - 15-50gr. - 125gr. schwer - IM9 Blank - Fuji SIC Ringe - Fuji Rollenhalter..etc. sound erstmal nice. Auch für ca. 200 € zu haben.
Kenn jemand den Apparat schon?
Gruß


----------



## derdiescher (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*

Wenn dir die 180 Km von Berlin nach Dresden nicht zu weit sind, kann ich dir anbieten die Baitjigger M und H (in 2,70m) mal Probe zu wedeln.
Als "Vergleichsruten" hätte ich abet "nur" 1 SS2 und 3 SS3 bzw. eine "modifizierte" Orenji.

VG
derdiescher


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*

wenn dann die rocke 902 wegen des Wurfgewichtes.
ich finde die Neue übrigens besser als die Alte.


----------



## master030 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*

Die Shad Jigger von Fox kannst du dir bei Angeljoe in Berlin ansehen, der user Bountyhounter fischte diese Rute bevor er sich die HR Predator holte evtl. mal kontaktieren.


Denke aber diese wird für 6 inch mit 25 gramm zu schwach sein, die gibts auch als Baitforce mit 30-80 gramm.

Will dir ja nicht den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen, aber ich denke den von dir angestrebten Gewichtsbereich(Köder+Jig) kann man nicht zur vollsten Zufriedenheit(Ködergefühl) mit einer Rute abdecken.

z.B. 7-12 cm Köder mit 7-15 gramm Jig dafür würde unter anderem z.B. die Nano 802 in Betracht kommen

Und eine Rute von 10-16 cm 15-25 Gramm z.B. Fox Baitforce 2,5m 30-80 Gramm oder Baitjigger H 2,4m

Ich habe damals eine ähnlich Suche hinter mir mit der Shad Jigger habe ich auch gliebäugelt, bei mir ist es die Rocke Nano 902 für alles bis 40 Gramm und die Taipan Kamasu Lure für alles von 40-90 Gramm geworden.


----------



## ragbar (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*

Wenn es was nützt:
aus meiner Sicht als Rutenbauer (nicht-kommerziell) sind diese Taipan-Ruten sowohl vom Blank als auch von den verbauten Materialen mit Blick auf den Endkundenpreis ihr Geld wert- und können von der technischen Leistung her mit den ganz teuren anderen Ruten auf jeden Fall mithalten
Und das sage ich neutral, ohne Bode damit einen Gefallen antun zu wollen. 
Ich war extra wegen der Ruten mal im Laden, um die mal in die Hand zu nehmen. Egal ob 2.40m, oder die beiden 2.7m Modelle, alle haben mich überzeugt hinsichtlich Blank,Features und Verarbeitung. Die Zwecke des TE-Eröffners würde wohl die -70gr Ausführung erfüllen, aber ist eben kein -2.5m-Modell mehr.


----------



## Mozartkugel (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*



derdiescher schrieb:


> Wenn dir die 180 Km von Berlin nach Dresden nicht zu weit sind, kann ich dir anbieten die Baitjigger M und H (in 2,70m) mal Probe zu wedeln.
> Als "Vergleichsruten" hätte ich abet "nur" 1 SS2 und 3 SS3 bzw. eine "modifizierte" Orenji.
> 
> VG
> derdiescher



Oh, interessant. Ist der Unterschied zwischen der Baitjigger M und H tatsächlich nicht so groß? Wie schätzt du das reelle WG der M ein? Mit der Aussage 5-50g tue ich mich etwas schwer 

Und was für einen Eindruck hinterlässt die H neben einer SS3?

Gruß


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> Ich lese diese "Fach"zeitschriften, welche sich durch direkte oder indirekte Werbung finanzieren, schon lange nicht mehr


Klasse, aber dann die Aussage tätigen das wir durch Werbung in Printmedien ein gutes Ergebniss "erkaufen"...



Floriboy schrieb:


> - Burakku Lure - bekomme ich anscheinend nur im Netz, kenne keinen Händler hier rund um Berlin wo ich das mal checken könnte.


Ich kümmer mich mal drum ob wir einen Partner "da drüben" haben... Wenn nicht, dann eben wirklich online bestellen. Auch wenn es überheblich klingen mag: ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das du die Rute nicht zurückschicken wirst, wir haben grade gestern wieder einen Kunden gehabt der 120km einfachen Weg gefahren kam. 5 Ruten am Tag vorher reserviert und diese dann mitgenommen...
Ich besitze die u.a. die alte Rocke, zwei Shimano Biomaster und die Burakku und genau die benutze ich am meisten!



Wallersen schrieb:


> Mit der Burakku lassen sich Köder ab ca 8g gut fischen und die  Obergrenze scheint mir ein 16er Shaker mit 10g im Stillwasser zu sein,  das ist aber schon nicht mehr ideal.



Ich fische die Rute im Rhein mit Köpfen ab 10gr bis 21 gr, wobei die 14er und 16er sich als Ideal erweisen. Köder sind u.a. auch Shaker und ähnliche Gummis bis 12cm. Wobbler haben die gleiche Größe.

Was meiner Meinung nach unbedingt mit in die Überlegungen mit einbezogen werden sollte ist die Schnurdicke und die Strömung. Irgendein "Verrückter" hat mal den Wasserwiederstand und die gesammte Oberfläche der sich im Wasser befindlichen Schnur ausgerechnet... Da kam erschreckender Weise ganz schön was zusammen.


----------



## Mozartkugel (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*

@asphaltmonster: Bode bietet ja auch die kurze Fanta Nano an. Ist die von der Verarbeitung besser als die aktuelle Rocke Nano? Und wie ist ist Aktion, geht die eher in Richtung Ex-Fast oder Mod-Fast?

Gruß


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> Das Taipan eure Hausmarke ist, hab ich erst in diesem Thread gelernt, also nicht persönlich nehmen


Blidungslücke.:q Nö, alles klar & geklärt.



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> @asphaltmonster: Bode bietet ja auch die  kurze Fanta Nano an. Ist die von der Verarbeitung besser als die  aktuelle Rocke Nano? Und wie ist ist Aktion, geht die eher in Richtung  Ex-Fast oder Mod-Fast?



Die Verabreitung ist ok, wir hatten EINE von über 100 wo die Ringe schief angebwickelt waren.
Über  die Aktion und Verwendung der Rute haben wir im Laden auch schon  diskutiert... Für das Wg ist sie relativ steif, vergleichbar mit einer  Gummifischrute. Ich hab die Rute noch nicht gefischt, vom Gefühl her  würde ich aber sagen das mit dieser Rute Kleinstköder (-5gr) keinen Spaß  machen - alles was darüber liegt aber auf jeden Fall passt.
Ich würde die Aktion als Schnell und Steif beschreiben.



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> PS: diesbzgl. würde ich mich weiterhin über eine Aussage freuen...



Es ist ein Chinesischer Hersteller der u.a. auch A+ Blanks für Sportex, Hardy & Daiwa herstellt. Quasi die gleichen Rohstoffe, Verlegungsarten der Matten, gleiche Maschinen & Qualitätskontrollen..

Der Rollenhalter und die Ringe kommen von Fuji & sind, wie bei anderen Firmen auch, zugekauft.

Wir haben uns einige Protoypen schicken lassen, waren damit am Wasser und haben uns dann für 2 bestimmte entschieden, ein dritter kam dieses Jahr dazu.
Dann haben wir gesagt was für Ringe und Rollenhalter wir haben wollen, und ob Zierwicklungen oder -streifen angebracht werden sollen, danach ging die Rute in Produktion.
Auch da gibt es einen Katalog wo man ganz einfach auswählen kann was man haben möchte.

Ein großes Problem sind die Kosten bevor man die Rute in den Verkauf bringen kann, damit hat jeder Anbieter egal ob der nun Bode, Sänger, Daiwa, Nippon, Hinz&Kunz oder Shimano heißt, zu kämpfen... Wer mal die Preise incl. Steuer und Zoll für ein Luftfracht-Paket von ca. 180x50x50cm und einem ca. Gewicht von 10kg recherchiert setzt sich auf den Hintern - wir bekommen jedes Jahr mehrere davon. Die Endlieferung kommt dann per Seecontainer, hier liegen die Preise auch in einem hohen 4stelligen Bereich. 

Außerdem werden die Rohstoffe für die Kohlefasermatten auch immer teuer und wer sich Fuji-Sic Ringe an seinen Ruten wünscht muß dafür ebenfalls richtig tief in die Tasche greifen.

Deswegen können qualitativ hochwertige Ruten (egal von welchem Anbieter) nicht günstig sein - eine Rute die weit unter 100€ kostet wurde garantiert aus dem Katalog ausgewählt und bestimmt hat kein Prototyp jemals China verlassen. 
Bei Ruten in den Preisklassen von denen wir hier reden ist es wahrscheinlich das dies der Fall war oder das der Einkäufer selbst in China war.
Deswegen ist Geiz auch tödlich und nicht geil... Qualität kostet eben Geld und Qualität setzt eine Menge Vorarbeit des Anbieters vorraus. Wer immer nur nach dem günstigsten Angebot sucht und auch finden wird, setzt die Firmen unter Druck immer noch billiger zu produzieren, als erstes bleibt die Qualität auf der Strecke, danach wird der erste Mitarbeiter entlassen.
Also eine Spirale nach unten und eigentlich nicht in unserem Sinne.


----------



## MOORLA (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*

Ich würde eindeutig zur Hearty Rise Predator 892MH greifen. Kostet zwar etwas mehr, ist aber die deutlich bessere Rute. Gruß


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Die Endlieferung kommt dann per Seecontainer, hier liegen die Preise auch in einem hohen 4stelligen Bereich.




Sag mal wie viele Ruten(bzw. evtl. auch sonstige Artikel) sind in so einem Container und wie hoch ist dann etwa der *Frachtpreis pro Rute*?

Danke.


----------



## Floriboy (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*

Ich mache mich dann heut mal auf den Weg zu meinem Angelladen..
Fox, Shimano, Abu und einige andere angesprochenen Ruten sind dann zum Wedeln alle vorätig! Danke für alle tips, hab  nen schönen Spickzettel dabei!
Ob der Preis dann 200 oder vllt. 220€ ist, ist mir dann wurscht, wenn die Rute es mir Wert ist. Aber mehr habe ich leider nicht.. günstiger ist dann immer Top!
Ich werde mich dann auch mal nach Ruten um die 60gr. WG vornehmen. Und auch mal 2,70 in die Hand nehmen. Ich übe mich in Kompromissbereitschaft, aber im endeffekt muss mir die Rute ja liegen 
Ich meld mich mit Eindrücken, bzw. wenn ich nen Zuschlag erteilt habe..


----------



## Fr33 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*

@ Tinca


Die Blanks bzw. Ruten müssen im Container so gestellt werden, dass nix oben drauf kommt. Und jeder der mal so nen Container kurz vorm entladen gesehen hat, weiss wie da der Kram reingestopft wird 


Die werden auch keinen ganzen 40" Container nehmen (FCL) sondern das ganze per Stückgut (LCL) im Container verstauen... Peise richten sich immer nach Lieferzeit und Verfügbarkeit. ich hab jeden Tag mit Containersendungen zu kämpfen.... Wobei der Transport eher noch die kleineren Kosten sind. Versicherung, Duty + Tax machen einiges aus....


----------



## derdiescher (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Oh, interessant. Ist der Unterschied zwischen der Baitjigger M und H tatsächlich nicht so groß? Wie schätzt du das reelle WG der M ein? Mit der Aussage 5-50g tue ich mich etwas schwer
> 
> Und was für einen Eindruck hinterlässt die H neben einer SS3?
> 
> Gruß



Es bestehen schon Unterschiede zwischen M und H. Ich halte beide Ruten für sehr gut untereinander abgestimmt (mit einem nahtlosen Übergang).

Ich würde es mal wie folgt ausdrücken:

Die H fängt im letzten Drittel der M an Spaß zu machen (ca. 30g). 
Die WG der M und H halte ich für annähernd für realistisch (die M macht ab ca. 10g Spaß (für unter 10g nutze ich aber eh andere Ruten) und nach oben passt es ungefähr.

Ich nutze beide Ruten für unterschiedliche Gewässer. Die H ist meine Rute für die Elbe mit mittlerer Strömung und die M eher für stehende Gewässer.
Wenn man alles mit Baitjigger Ruten abdecken will, denke ich, wird man beide Ruten benötigen.  

Der Vergleich zwischen SS3 und H hinkt ein bißchen schon wegen dem Preisunterschied.  ;-)
Subjektiv betrachtet würde ich aber sagen, dass der Unterschied nicht derart groß ist, wie der Preisunterschied vermuten lässt.
Die WG-Angaben der SS3 halte ich beispielsweise für übertrieben. Beide Ruten sind perfekt ausbalanciert. Die SS3 halte ich gegenüber der H für etwas schneller und spitzenbetonter.
Die H halte ich für "universeller", um beispielsweise das Köderspektrum der H abzubilden, benötige ich, je nach Gewässer zwei SS3 (SS3-WG90g - supjektiv eher 75g und SS3-WG60g - subjektiv eher 40 bis 50g).

Generell würde ich jedem empfehlen, eine SS2 als Vergleich zur SS3 zu fischen.
Ich persönlich bevorzuge beispielsweise eindeutig die SS2 statt der SS3 (zwar nicht ganz so schneller Blank wie die SS3, dafür aber nicht ganz so spitzenbetont und universeller einsetzbar (WG einfach realistischer)).

Alle Angaben sind, wie gesagt, subjektiv nach meinem persönlichen Empfinden.

VG
derdiescher


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ Tinca
> 
> 
> Die Blanks bzw. Ruten müssen im Container so gestellt werden, dass nix oben drauf kommt. Und jeder der mal so nen Container kurz vorm entladen gesehen hat, weiss wie da der Kram reingestopft wird




|kopfkratWayne....?|kopfkrat

Falls du meine Frage beantworten kannst, gerne.:m

Sag mal wie viele Ruten(bzw. evtl. auch sonstige Artikel) sind in so einem Container und wie hoch ist dann etwa der *Frachtpreis pro Rute*?

Oder anders gefragt -beträgt der Versandkostenanteil am Ladenverkaufspreis *einer Rute* eher 1, 5 oder 10€?


----------



## Fr33 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*

Du glaubst gar nicht, was die alles auf die Paletten drauf packen etc. doppelt stapeln. Da sind eingedelte Kisten noch Kinderkram. Aufgeoplatze Bags, Gesplitterte Bobbins usw... dann gehts rund.


Aber im Prinzip hats du recht - sofern alles gut verpackt ist, sollte nix passieren. Aber je nachdem welchen Supplier du als Händler da drüben hast - ist das auch eher ein Glückspiel. Um sicher zu gehen, kann man auch nen 20fuß Container halb beladen und den rest der Luft eben mitbezahlen - geht alles 


Wollte aber nicht das Thema hier sprengen.. bin daher wieder weg


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*



> *Frachtpreis pro Rute*?
> 
> Oder anders gefragt -beträgt der Versandkostenanteil am Ladenverkaufspreis *einer Rute* eher 1, 5 oder 10€?


@Prof. Tinca
Du glaubst doch wohl nicht ernsthaft, dass er hier die Preiskalkulation (oder Teile daraus) seines Brötchengebers preisgibt!

Jürgen


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Prof. Tinca
> Du glaubst doch wohl nicht ernsthaft, dass er hier die Preiskalkulation seines Brötchengebers preisgibt!
> 
> Jürgen



Ich will doch nicht wissen wieviel so ne Rute im Einkauf kostet und auch nicht was sie dann im Laden kostet.
Nichtmal auf ein spezielles Modell bezogen ist die Frage.

Denn eine 10€ Rute muss ebenfalls von China hierher und da kostet der Transport vmtl. genauso viel wie bei einer hochpreisigen Rute.

Nur was kostet das für eine Rute?
Oder eben für einen Container(mit wievielen Ruten drin)?


----------



## Fr33 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*

@ Tinca


Containerpreise schwanken leider. Kommt zum einen an wie voll die Bücher der Reedereien sind und welche Reederei man wählt. 
Günstige wie Evergreen Line, MOL etc. brauchen dafür aber gerne mal 1-2 Wochen länger, bis die Ware in Hamburg etc. ankommt. ich weiss nicht wie z.B. die Jungs von Bode kaufen (z.B.: FOB, EXW oder CIF), aber das alles hat auswirkungen auf den Preis.... um es kurz zu sagen, die Sache ist nicht so einfach zu klären.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ Tinca
> 
> 
> Containerpreise schwanken leider. Kommt zum einen an wie voll die Bücher der Reedereien sind und welche Reederei man wählt.
> Günstige wie Evergreen Line, MOL etc. brauchen dafür aber gerne mal 1-2 Wochen länger, bis die Ware in Hamburg etc. ankommt. ich weiss nicht wie z.B. die Jungs von Bode kaufen (z.B.: FOB, EXW oder CIF), aber das alles hat auswirkungen auf den Preis.... um es kurz zu sagen, die Sache ist nicht so einfach zu klären.




Eine Tendenz muss doch rauszufinden sein.
Wie stark schwanken denn die Preise für einen Container?
Von bis?


----------



## Floriboy (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*

So Männers! Und Frauens?! Habe eine Rute mitgenommen.
Also 2,7m ist nicht mein ding. Ist mir echt zu lang.
Die Auswahl hat sich dadurch auch verkleinert...
Hatte erst die Rocke Nano geschwungen.. der IM9 Blank mit dem Nanokram ist schon echt ne Hausnummer. Hatte dann div. Shimano, Mitchel, Nippon Ruten, Abu, Berkley, DAM..in dem Preissegment in der Hand und der Rocke konnten sie nicht das Wasser reichen. Zumindest was meine Erwartungen betraf!
Dann hatte ich noch die Fox.. welche ich irgendwie fast vergessen hatte. Habe diese dann geschwungen und auch für echt top empfunden.
Nun dann - Wettschwingen: Rocke vs. Fox. 
Die Rocke ist einen Tick schneller, aber sowas von nur einen Tick! Aber die Fox ist auch noch Mega schnell... Ich denke am Wasser mit etw. Wind und Strömung geht dieser Tick völlig unter. Die Rocke war wie ihr mit vorhergesagt habt etwas filigraner... also zu schwach auf der Brust für mich. Bissl was montiert.. geschwungen geschwungen.. noch mal nen Yasei Aspius dazu geholt... War ja na ganz andere Welt- gleich wieder zurück ins Regal!!!
Dann, meine Herren, die Verarbeitung mal genauer angeschaut... Also ich hatte dann 3 Rockes ausgepackt und schon an der Lackierung an JEDER Rute komische, und unschöne Stellen gefunden... habe dann gar nicht weiter geschaut. Guckste Dir mal die Fox an - gleich das Vorführmodell- Tadellos! Sowas von klasse verarbeitet. Dann noch eine Fox ausm Futteral geholt und gecheckt - auch tadellos!
Eins kam zum anderen.. guten Preis gemacht...und die Fox Terminator Shad Jigger 2,45m - 15-50gr. ist es jetzt geworden. Was ich erst jetzt gesehen habe beim auspacken - 125gr Rutengewicht?!?!? Boar Ey! 3000'er Stradic Ci4 ran..
Leider kann ich sie erst am Montag probefischen#q dann geht sie entweder untern Weihnachtsbaum, wenn der zweite Eindruck stimmt. Oder zurück zum Händler.
Ich freu mich schon auf Montag:l


----------



## Stoney0066 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*

Hört sich doch genau nach dem an was du gesucht hast! Hab die Rute auch mal probegewedelt und hat nen super Eindruck gemacht!

Wir sind gespannt auf den ersten Einsatzbericht! ;-)


----------



## Floriboy (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*

Werder Kopf- noch Hecklastig :m


----------



## master030 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*

Genau den gleichen Eindruck hatte ich auch habe die shad jigger öfter probegewedelt, vom trocken feeling nimmt sie sich kaum was zur rocke, ist zudem vom gewicht und länge bestimmt noch etwas angenehmer vom handling.

Ich denke du hast eine gute Entscheidung getroffen, 16er shad mit 25 gramm könnten vorsichtig geworfen und sinnig geführt sogar noch funktionieren.

Wo warst du gewesen bei der rutenauswahl bei moritz???

Mfg Daniel


----------



## Floriboy (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*

Genau, ich war bei Moritz. Hier in Brandenburg / Havel gibt es zwar auch gefühlt 40 Angelläden, von denen einige auch top sind, aber dort hast Du einfach eine unglaubliche Auswahl!
Und zu den Preisen braucht man ja nix sagen wer Moritz kennt... blöd wer teuer im Internet einkauft


----------



## master030 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*

Habe die rocksweeper auch dort gekauft. 

Ist echt nen super Laden.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*



> dann geht sie entweder untern Weihnachtsbaum, wenn der zweite Eindruck stimmt. Oder zurück zum Händler.


Wie soll das denn gehen, nach Testangeln, bei nicht gefallen, zurück zum Händler?
Hast du dies speziell so vereinbahrt?
Muss ich bei meinem Händler auch mal machen, aber ich glaube der zeigt mir nen Vogel!



> wer Moritz kennt... blöd wer teuer im Internet einkauft


Ne, ich glaube blöd ist derjenige, welcher die Rute später kaufen sollte, die du nach einem Testwochenende mit 60gr. Baits ballern, probiert hast!

Warum sollte Moritz die Rute denn zurücknehmen, natürlich nur im Falle, dass sie dir nicht gefällt?
Ich finde es schon seltsam, welches Verständnis so manche von einem Geschäftsvorgang (Kauf!) haben!

Jürgen


----------



## Floriboy (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*

Da hast Du einerseits recht! Online hast Du natürlich immer 14Tage Rückgaberecht.. da wird probiert & bei nichtgefallen geht das Ding zurück!
Ein großteil der Händler lassen sich auf ein Probeangeln ein- so zumindest meine Erfahrung wenn man guter Kunde ist! Ich bin dann naturlich im Umgang entsprechend sorgfälltig. Am Maximum sollte man es natürlich nicht übertreiben.. aber es gehört natürlich dazu auch mal nen Köder mit max WG zu werfen..
Bei Ruten entspr. Preisklasse ist das denke ich nix ungewöhnliches.. ein Auto kann man ja auch mal probefahren! Allerdings habe ich im endefekt noch nie eine Rute zurückgebracht.. Sollte es dazu kommen bin ich gespannt ob man sich dann noch so einig ist! Aber das trübt natürlich vertrauen des Kunden


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*



> Aber trübt natürlich vertrauen des Kunden


Bei mir trübt es das Vertrauen zum Händler, wenn ich davon ausgehen muss, dass ich die Rute kaufen soll, die auch noch von einem Anfänger ein WE misshandelt wurde!



> hast Du natürlich immer 14Tage Rückgaberecht.. da wird probiert & bei nichtgefallen geht das Ding zurück!


Das ist richtig, aber nix mit probiert, dieses ist sicher nicht so gewollt!
Letztens habe ich eine Sendung im TV gesehen, wo es um Online Handel ging. Da schicken Leute getragene Unterwäsche wieder zurück und finden dies offensichtlich normal!
So wie du es für dein gutes Recht hälst, eine Rute zunächst mal zu testen, bevor du den Kauf auch tatsächlich akzeptierst!
Rechtlich bist du damit eindeutig auf dem Holzweg!

Jürgen

P.S.: denk dran, die neue Rute hat 50gr.WG und nicht 60gr., oder wird auch die maximal mögliche Überlastung getestet und wenns "Knack" macht, zurück damit!


----------



## Floriboy (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*

Das ich rechtlich auf dem Holzweg bin ist freilich richtig!
Ich würde allerdings nie auf den Trichter kommen eine durch eigenverschulden zerstôrte- defekte Rute zurückzubringen..wahrscheinlich gibts aber wirklich Leute die das versuchen.. sollte es Materialfehler oder sonstewas an der Rute nicht in Ordnung sein, geht die Rute eh wg. gewährleistung zurück!
Eine Kunde den man lange kennt & der im Jahr gut Umsatz bringt, ne Rute die keinen optischen Mängel hat, bei absolutem und gut begrüdeten nichtgefallen nach einem Probeangeln wieder zurücknehmen? Mhh.. der Kunde nimmt sich bestimmt den nächstbesten Laden & wird dort neuer Stammkunde


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sag mal wie viele Ruten(bzw. evtl. auch sonstige Artikel) sind in so einem Container und wie hoch ist dann etwa der *Frachtpreis pro Rute*?
> Danke.


Das kommt immer drauf an was geliefert wird. Wir sind der "Logistiker" einer Einkaufsgemeinschaft, d.h. wir wickeln alles ab was mit dem Import von unseren sog. "Eigenmarken" zusammenhängt.
Normalerweise bekommt der Kunde immer einen Container mit seinen Waren geliefert. Man kann aber auch über Agenten einen Teilbereich eines Containers mieten, ist vergleichbar mit dem in Europa üblichen Sammelgutspediteuren.

In unserem Fall sieht das anders aus... So bekommen wir z.B. einen 20Fuß-Container vom Hersteller, der ist voll mit Ruten & Rollen, einen weiteren mit Blei aus Indien usw usw usw...
Ein anderes Mal werden uns die Ruten, Rollen oder Wobbler auf Paletten von einem Spediteur geliefert - der hat dann den Container in HH oder Bremen schon entladen.
Die Container werden bei uns ebenfalls per Hand entladen, alles wird nach Händler aufgeteilt und kontrolliert - hier sind 3-5 Mann eine Woche beschäftig, *alles ist Handarbeit*! Und bei Bleilieferungen ist das ein Knochenjob...
Es gibt keinen Barcode & Scanner, alles wird abgelesen und in der Liste abgehakt.
Die reinen Transportkosten pro Stück lassen sich also nicht so einfach berechnen, es ist eine Mischkalkulatiuon.



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> . ist es doch nur ne Sache von  anständiger Verpackung, sprich Blanks z.B. inne Holzkiste und gut


Vergiss es!! Die Ruten sind alle in Kartons gepackt, die sind mit Bändern und Klebeband verschlossen.
Holz ist zu schwer, außerdem müßten die Container dann (je nach Herkunft) wegen dem einschleppen von Ungeziefer dann begast werden.



Fr33 schrieb:


> Du glaubst gar nicht, was die alles auf die Paletten  drauf packen etc. doppelt stapeln. Da sind eingedelte Kisten noch  Kinderkram. Aufgeoplatze Bags, Gesplitterte Bobbins usw... dann gehts  rund.


Wir hatten mal einen 20`Container, da war das "Festblei"  (DS-, Grundbleie) auf den Futterkörben gestapelt... Und alles muss per  Hand entladen werden, jeder verflxxxxx Karton. Einer ist ~10-15kg schwer  und ca. 40x40x50cm groß.
Wieviele davon in einem 20er Cointainer (halb hoch gestapelt) sind kann sich jeder ausrechnen und wie die Kartons mit den Futterkörben aussahen ebenfalls.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wie soll das denn gehen, nach Testangeln, bei nicht gefallen, zurück zum Händler?
> Hast du dies speziell so vereinbahrt?
> Muss ich bei meinem Händler auch mal machen, aber ich glaube der zeigt mir nen Vogel!


Das  ist noch die harmlose Variante... Was meinst du was man alles im Laden  erlebt und was oft für Geschichten aufgetischt werden.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon seltsam, welches  Verständnis so manche von einem Geschäftsvorgang (Kauf!) haben!


Das  findest du seltsam?  Was meinst du wie oft Garantie &  Gewährleistungspflicht verwechselt werden und wann /wie das im  Internethandel und im Ladenverkauf angewendet werden muß,  Rutenbrüche  nach dem Hängerlösen & anderen Überlastungen (manchmal kann man auch  absichtliche Zerstörung vermuten um die Ware umzutauschen) angewendet wird. 

Jeder der mit solchen "Tricks" arbeitet sollte überlegen was er da tut: er schädigt (oder soll ich es betrügen nennen??) einen Händler & Geschäftsmann der mit dem Verkauf Geld verdienen muss und will, denn er hat *u.a. Mitarbeiter die ihren Lohn haben wollen*. Und die Mitarbeiter sind diejenigen die sich im Beratungsgespräch den Arsch aufreissen und für euch da sind...

Über eines sollten wir und im klaren sein, egal ob wir Wobbler, Ruten oder sonst was kaufen: wir kaufen Waren von denen zumindestens ein Teil unter teilweise menschunwürdigen Zuständen und oftmals auf Kosten der Umwelt hergestellt wurden.
Ein Herstellen von Angelgeräten wäre in Europa möglich, wenn wir bereit wären (bzw. wenn wir es uns leisten könnten) die Endpreise dafür zu zahlen. Aber schon alleine durch die Lohnkosten in der Fertigung wäre das alles andere als wirtschaftlich.
Auch wenn wir die Zustände in China, Indien und anderen Herkunftländern anprangern wird sich dort nichts ändern, so sehr wir uns das auch wünschen. Wir sind als "Tackle-Junkies" auf diese Hersteller-Länder angewiesen und fördern die Zustände unbewußt bzw. wir verdrängen es... 
Trotzdem können wir uns in Zukunft auf saftige Preiserhöhungen einstellen damit in diesen Ländern die Umweltstandarts steigen, das die Arbeiter unter menschenwürdigen Bedingungen UNSER Angelzeug produzieren können und nicht zuletzt wegen der steigenden Rohstoff- und Energiepreise.


----------



## Mozartkugel (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*

ich hab heute mal eine Skeet Reese Rute im Angelgeschäft gewedelt. Oh je, hab selten so einen kopflastigen Stock in den Händen gehabt |bigeyes


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Die Container werden bei uns ebenfalls per Hand entladen, alles wird nach Händler aufgeteilt und kontrolliert - hier sind 3-5 Mann eine Woche beschäftig, *alles ist Handarbeit*!



Danke für die ausführliche Info.

Also macht der Transport (usw.) schon eher 20€ am Rutenpreis aus als 10, ja?


----------



## Rudi63 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*

Moin,
hat schon mal jemand Erfahrung gemacht mit einer Rute Taipan Burakku?
Ich suche eine Spinnrute 15-40g, ca. 2,70 m lang, da ich oft vom Land aus blinker.
Ne Rocke ist ja zur Zeit nicht lieferbar, die haben Probleme mit den Rollenhaltern.


----------



## Riesenangler (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*

Schon mal eine Westin W3 Powwerteeze in der Hand gehabt? Sehr schöner Stock und passt voll auf deine Anforderung. Ok, ab 150 Euro nicht so ganz billig, aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.


----------



## Bandit_bln (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Zanderrute, ABU Garcia Rocksweeper oder ALTERNATIVEN*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Danke für die ausführliche Info.
> 
> Also macht der Transport (usw.) schon eher 20€ am Rutenpreis aus als 10, ja?


Ein Container aus Asien kostet ca. 250 €. Daher liegen wir hier selbst mit Entladen usw. bei unter 1*€ pro Rute. Es gibt ja auch RUten, die kosten bloss 20 € und kommen mit dem selben Container.
Quelle: https://diepresse.com/home/wirtscha...-fuer-ContainerTransporte-aus-Asien-im-Keller

Die Steuern sind das entscheidende, ach ja und die ganzen Zwischenstationen, welche ihren Anteil vom Kuchen haben wollen.


----------

